# Any Guitar players out there



## TRIMIX1 (Sep 4, 2017)

currently playing on Ibenez jem woody. Iam Just starting out so everyone runs and hides form the sound lol


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 4, 2017)

You're just starting out, and have a half-stack? 
Ambitious! Are you playing along to anything, when practicing?


----------



## apollo4201982 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice setup, good luck, just keep playing and learning. Get a chord book and learn some scales.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 4, 2017)

50 year player, I still play everyday for a bit. I'll be buried with my Martin........

There are so many great online lessons today, it's much easier to learn at your own speed.


----------



## TRIMIX1 (Sep 4, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> You're just starting out, and have a half-stack?
> Ambitious! Are you playing along to anything, when practicing?


 BB KING or John Lee Hooker


----------



## TRIMIX1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Like playing the JEM over the les paul the JEM as a fast neck . And i find it better for me to learn on


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 4, 2017)

TRIMIX1 said:


> BB KING or John Lee Hooker


HA! Talk about Synchronicity (not the Police song...)
I was just watching some old John Lee Hooker vid of him playing "Boom Boom Boom Boom" and then following up with some little speech about the Blues and an improv (I think).
Watching it I thought, "this could very well be a prototype of the guitar lesson videos from the 80s".


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 19, 2018)

I play my customized Squier strat pretty much daily. Jam with friends occasionally. I've been playing for 10+ years off and on, so I can keep up. But I'm no virtuoso, unfortunately.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 19, 2018)

I have been playing guitar since about 1985. 

Played out some in my 20’s but mostly do it as a hobby. I have owned about 20 guitars over time. 

I like to put on backing tracks and just jam out for fun. And my neighbor played in the band in the navy and seems to know every old song so we have impromptu porch sessions out here in the woods.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2018)

TRIMIX1 said:


> currently playing on Ibenez jem woody. Iam Just starting out so everyone runs and hides form the sound lolView attachment 4004880


Look at those dirty toes ...lol..


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 6, 2018)

Play guitar, bass, trumpet, sax and a bit of keys. Currently play bass in an active band and played guitar in bands on and off for 25 years or so.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

I play. Love Martins & Love Les Pauls. Here's my #1:


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I play. Love Martins & Love Les Pauls. Here's my #1:
> View attachment 4106771



Beautiful!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 16, 2018)

Ibanez Iron Label S series, nitro wizard neck...very fast. I played in the 80's and 90's then gave it up. Picked this up last year and it's hard to put down. Playing thru a Blackstar 2x12 2x60 watt stereo amp. My neighbors love me...?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks. Do you play acoustic or electric generally or both?


NrthrnMichigan said:


> Ibanez Iron Label S series, nitro wizard neck...very fast. I played in the 80's and 90's then gave it up. Picked this up last year and it's hard to put down. Playing thru a Blackstar 2x12 2x60 watt stereo amp. My neighbors love me...?


Cool man. Sweet axe. I didn't know Blackstar made a stereo amp. I'll have to look that up. I've got various amps, a reissue 68' Fender Deluxe Reverb and a reissue Supro 1600 Supreme. Both are great!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

i own way too many. not a good guitar player. love les pauls too. i've even made a couple of les pauls.

here's my #1


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i own way too many. not a good guitar player. love les pauls too. i've even made a couple of les pauls.
> 
> here's my #1
> 
> View attachment 4106856


Oh yes. Norlin era Custom. Now you're talking. Ive got a 76' black Custom. I consider my #2. What year is yours?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Oh yes. Norlin era Custom. Now you're talking. Ive got a 76' black Custom. I consider my #2. What year is yours?


'73, plays like butter. action is so low. i love her !!!!

so much so, i wanna get a tat on my forearm of the headstock


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

Cool i know what you mean. The neck width is smaller too at the nut than most standards and neck depth shallower, very comfortable neck. Yours looks mostly original from the pic. Tuners, knobs, pickups?. Mine was changed out when I bought it. Mine had prob late 70's Grover tuners, speed knobs (in place of original witch hat knobs), and Dimarzio white Super Distortions. All changed out before I bought it. I had a refret done about 3 years ago and it does play like butter. Do you have original frets or?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

The tuners look original but one thing I notice. The bridge looks like an abr style replacement instead of the bigger original Nashville bridge that came on them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Cool i know what you mean. The neck width is smaller too at the nut than most standards and neck depth shallower, very comfortable neck. Yours looks mostly original from the pic. Tuners, knobs, pickups?. Mine was changed out when I bought it. Mine had prob late 70's Grover tuners, speed knobs (in place of original witch hat knobs), and Dimarzio white Super Distortions. All changed out before I bought it. I had a refret done about 3 years ago and it does play like butter. Do you have original frets or?



i believe they are original frets, or pretty worn anyway. still plays nice. 

mine was also modified. it had all cream plastic, gold knobs, etc... when i got it. i researched the originals and changed all the plastic back to black. so those, although gibson parts are not the originals. the t-top pickups are original.

i added some strap locks and a marshall amp


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> The tuners look original but one thing I notice. The bridge looks like an abr style replacement instead of the bigger original Nashville bridge that came on them.


oops, my stoned ass didn't mention when i bought it, it had silver hardware. i replaced it with gold and it is not the nashville bridge.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

You will know if they are the original frets if they still have the binding nibs on the ends. Oh I see, you put the original correct stuff back on. It was pretty rare to find those 70's Customs in original condition because the transition late 70's into 80's almost everyone changed out those pickups for higher gain ones and tuners and etc.
Yeah thats NOT the wide Nashville bridge... what did you put on it? I changed mine too. My original Nashville was a piece of shit anyway, it had multiple string notches ha. I bought an ABR replacement with nashville posts from Creamtone. Great stuff.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

I always liked the look of black speed knobs on my Custom instead of the witch hat knobs, personally. It looks more sleek to me.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Ibanez Iron Label S series, nitro wizard neck...very fast. I played in the 80's and 90's then gave it up. Picked this up last year and it's hard to put down. Playing thru a Blackstar 2x12 2x60 watt stereo amp. My neighbors love me...?



That just your guitar playing stash there?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd like to jam with the guy with that stash.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Thanks. Do you play acoustic or electric generally or both?
> 
> Cool man. Sweet axe. I didn't know Blackstar made a stereo amp. I'll have to look that up. I've got various amps, a reissue 68' Fender Deluxe Reverb and a reissue Supro 1600 Supreme. Both are great!



I have owned a number of both and a dobro too. 

I played out a bit in the late 80’s early 90’s but I had a busy job and kind of hated the bar scene so I just play as a hobby mostly. 

I have a strat and a vox to noodle on now. But my guitars go back to an 87 New Jersey built BC Rich ST-3 and a nice Martin D-15 from the 70’s I think.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

Love the dobro sound, never had one or learned to play one. I have a 2003 D-28 which is a great acoustic.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2018)

I have been known to.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Ibanez Iron Label S series, nitro wizard neck...very fast. I played in the 80's and 90's then gave it up. Picked this up last year and it's hard to put down. Playing thru a Blackstar 2x12 2x60 watt stereo amp. My neighbors love me...?


That wizard neck is awesome.
I love the old frank gambale model ibanez.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> You will know if they are the original frets if they still have the binding nibs on the ends. Oh I see, you put the original correct stuff back on. It was pretty rare to find those 70's Customs in original condition because the transition late 70's into 80's almost everyone changed out those pickups for higher gain ones and tuners and etc.
> Yeah thats NOT the wide Nashville bridge... what did you put on it? I changed mine too. My original Nashville was a piece of shit anyway, it had multiple string notches ha. I bought an ABR replacement with nashville posts from Creamtone. Great stuff.


i think i ordered it from stew-mac, if i remember correctly.

and yea, i do remember learning about the nibs now, so they are not originals. i should have known. this guitar has some buckle rash on it and i am pretty sure it spent some time on stage. helluva a guitar.

i was lucky enough to play out at a few bars and parties until my very talented fledgling band went our own ways. only reason i was in the band was i had a house for practice and handed out free homebrews to people that use to come jam, lol.... i was the least talented in the group by far. back then i was playing an apline white studio and kickass sounding faded brown vintage mahogany studio w/burstbuckers.

i miss jammin with friends a lot !!!!


----------



## Andrewk420 (Mar 21, 2018)

I auditioned with a cover band that a friend set up tonight. First time auditioning or playing with strangers. It went well with the songs they told me to know for the audition. We played Clapton, Pink Floyd, and Steve Miller Band and it went really well, I thought. They kinda tested my improvisation and played some songs that I didn't know after and that part went iffy.

They didn't say either way, they said they were going to talk about it. Probably a no, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 27, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I auditioned with a cover band that a friend set up tonight. First time auditioning or playing with strangers. It went well with the songs they told me to know for the audition. We played Clapton, Pink Floyd, and Steve Miller Band and it went really well, I thought. They kinda tested my improvisation and played some songs that I didn't know after and that part went iffy.
> 
> They didn't say either way, they said they were going to talk about it. Probably a no, but it was a fun experience.


Did you get the gig,man?


----------



## Andrewk420 (Mar 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Did you get the gig,man?


Nah. I need to get more experience playing with people and figuring out how to go with the flow when I don't know exactly what to play.


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Guitar player here. I play nirvana, SOAD, Metallica and Guns n Roses. Sometimes some alternatives too.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 15, 2018)

TRIMIX1 said:


> currently playing on Ibenez jem woody. Iam Just starting out so everyone runs and hides form the sound lolView attachment 4004880


Nice one mate


----------



## Organicus (Aug 15, 2018)

TRIMIX1 said:


> currently playing on Ibenez jem woody. Iam Just starting out so everyone runs and hides form the sound lolView attachment 4004880


How long have been strumming ?


----------



## INF Flux (Aug 15, 2018)

Been playing 28 years or so. My main is an SG12 I built. Had a band going until recently. The world needs more good drummers, lol. Here's a video I put together for the album we did.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 15, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> Been playing 28 years or so. My main is an SG12 I built. Had a band going until recently. The world needs more good drummers, lol. Here's a video I put together for the album we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Organicus (Aug 15, 2018)

Forgot to mention my son ant , has my old Gibson sg , my Martin d17 , I am left with a dx1rae , Hpl laminate back and side’s .


----------



## Dragoz (Dec 28, 2018)

Guys, has any body used any of tube screamer clones? I am going to get one and found a few options that seem to be nice here - https://musiety.com/the-best-tube-screamer-clone/ , but I am not really sure which one it's better to choose, any suggestions? Behringer is really cheap which I like a lot but it doesn't seem to be reliable. Maybe you had some experience with those pedals?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 28, 2018)

I had the maxxon OD9. Worked and sounded pretty much like a tube screamer. Lol

I honestly like my cheap $40 boss sd-1 super overdrive better. More range in boost and drive.


----------

